# Acanthops erosula



## mantisdeperu (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all my friends. I was very sick but I feel better. Now I have a lots of Peruvian mantids. Here Acanthops erosula, I have 9 couples L6 so I will have available oothecae very soon.

















Best regards


----------



## Asa (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice your country has many native species i want to go there some day


----------



## RodG (Jul 8, 2007)

Cool mantids 8) Please post photos when they become adults.


----------



## Ian (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful Christian  Thanks for sharing.

I would certainly be interested in seeing some photos of the Choereododis species! (spelling :?


----------



## mantisdeperu (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi guys. Here more photos of My Acanthops erosula.


























Best regards


----------



## mantisdeperu (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys. Now all my males Acanthops erosula are adults. I only waiting for the females to mate them.

Very soon some nymphs so sell in USA.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2007)

reminds me of my old grandfather clock


----------



## Andrew (Sep 16, 2007)

Fascinating species! Would love to see them enter the hobby here.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

Hehe, another leafy-looking mantis. Cool!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Sep 18, 2007)

the abdomen and wings look a lot like _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ (ghost mantids), are they closely related?

(perhaps it's just convergent evolution, it's as close as mantids have gotten to mimicking dead leaves?..)


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 5, 2007)

cool, indeed!


----------



## spawn (Oct 6, 2007)

Johnald Chaffinch said:


> the abdomen and wings look a lot like _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ (ghost mantids), are they closely related?(perhaps it's just convergent evolution, it's as close as mantids have gotten to mimicking dead leaves?..)


There are some very, VERY good leaf mimicks. At least a thorax of this species is reminiscent of a typical mantid. Some species just look like kites with leaf veins.


----------



## mantisdeperu (May 14, 2008)

Here are 2 females Acanthops species: Acanthops erosula, does any know what is the other specie?


----------



## spawn (May 14, 2008)

This is the species in your avatar, Christian?


----------



## mantisdeperu (May 14, 2008)

Hi. No it isn´t. The specie of my avatar is Stenophylla from Brazil.


----------



## Christian (May 15, 2008)

Well, send me fertilized ooths, wait 6 months and I'll identify them for you... :lol:


----------



## MantidLord (May 20, 2008)

:blink: I'm confused. Is Mantisdeperu Christan?


----------



## ABbuggin (May 20, 2008)

MantidLord said:


> :blink: I'm confused. Is Mantisdeperu Christan?


I believe they both are.


----------



## Kruszakus (May 21, 2008)

Great looking species! Is it communall in any way?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2008)

They are not the same person, just a more common name!


----------



## MantidLord (May 23, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> They are not the same person, just a more common name!


Duh...how stupid of me to forget that  Sorry, both of you.


----------

